# For those who think size doesn't matter



## Amnesia (May 14, 2021)

This was way way back before I was remotely redpilled. TBH this was the experience that made me drop out of college and search the internet for female nature and redpill shit


Pic of John 



Spoiler













I never bought any of that "size matters" crap until my junior year in college. I lived in the dorms with two roommates, "David" and "John". David was a pretty ordinary looking guy, kinda quiet - but John was tall, lean, muscular and (according to him anyway) was hung like a bull. He used to joke about it a lot - even around my fuck buddy, "Amy". Amy was a sophomore and was petite, shy and somewhat quiet. I didn't like it when John would make his "big dick" comments and jokes around Amy, but she told me she didn't pay any attention to him and truth be told, she really couldn't stand John.

I have a 7" dick and with Amy being so petite, it always seemed to do the trick. I was only the third guy she'd ever been with and only her second boyfriend - maybe my guard was just down but who knows.

Anyway, one Friday night, Amy and I were hanging out in my dorm room drinking, smoking some weed and watching TV. David and John had both gone home for the weekend - or so we thought. At about 1AM (Amy and I were pretty toasted by then), John walked in. He'd ended up hanging out with some of his friends off campus and had decided to just drive home in the morning since his parents only lived about an hour and a half away.

He could see that Amy and I were both pretty hammered. He grabbed a beer and sat down and we smoked somem more weed with him. Amy was pretty drunk and started giving John shit. John seemed to get a kick out of it and I could see him kinda flirting with Amy. Then I noticed (and hoped that Amy wouldn't) that John wasn't wearing any underwear.

But Amy started massaging my dick through my jeans and being so fucked up, I just laid my head back and enjoyed it - I couldn't believe she was doing that right in front of John! I heard John get up to pass Amy the joint we were smoking and I heard her gasp, long and deep and she suddenly stopped stroking my dick. I opened my eyes and saw John standing righ tin front of Amy with a HUGE fucking bulge in his pants - just inches from her face. The room was so quiet you could have heard a pin drop.

He just stood there and I could feel her hand tremble and hear her breathing quicken. when she slowly looked up at him, almost in awe and respect, I could feel my heart start to pound in my chest. Then she softly whispered "ohhhhhhhhhhh" as she gingerly reached up to brush her finger tips across that massive knot in his pants. When she touched it, it throbbed - fuck I could see it throb thorugh his pants - Amy just gasped again and looked up at him.

"What?" John asked her and just kinda laughed. Amy did NOT laugh. Instead, she softly asked "can i see it?" John stopped laughing, looked at her very seriously and told her to take it out. Amy never even hesitated - or looked back at me for an "OK" - just just obeyed him and began to open his jeans. I coudl see her nipples rock hard under her t-shirt and I could tell she was practically panting.

She opened his jeans and his big thick dick just fell out...and he had NOT been kidding. That cock was strong, thick, heavy and muscular. The head was a big purple mushroom that sat on top of the thickest shaft i'd ever seen. He was semi-hard and was HUGE compared to me. Amy just gasped and kept whispering "ohmygod..ohmygod...ohmygod". When she wrapped her hand around it, her brow just knotted in disbelief and she almost laughed at how thick he was - her fingers couldn't even touch.

John just stood there watching my girlfriend worship his magnificent cock. Slowly shaking her head in disbelief, she two-fisted him - one hand next to the other...and there was STILL a few inches left - and he was getting rock hard, too.

Amy smiled and patted the couch next to her and John sat down, his cock standing straight up. Honestly he had to be almost 10" (judging from the size of Amy's hand). I opened my pants and took my own cock out. Amy took my cock in her left hand and John's in her right - but there was little doubt whose cock was getting more attention. She couldn't take her eyes off his cock and her hand only occasionally stroked my dick...but John's she pumped with long, purposeful strokes until she finally couldn't help herself any longer and knelt in front of him, kissing his cock and rubbing it against her soft pale skin.

She sucked his dick until SHE came - just from sucking him! I stroked the whole time until he pulled her toward him, peeled off her pants (she didnt even make the slightest attempt to stop him) and sat her on his lap, her back to his chest - the two of them right next to me. She just rolled her head back to kiss him as he squeezed her tits through her shirt. Her hands went down and pushed that big cock against her pussy and she groaned so loud when it touched her that I thought people outside would hear.

John's dick was so fucking big that he easily penetrated her from behind with her sitting on his lap. She arched up so she could take as much of it as she could and they started to fuck right there next to me. It shocked me how easily her petite little body accomodated that horse cock of his. John pounded her in positions that i physically CANNOT do for over an hour - I have no idea how many times she came - she was even in tears a few times (though she never once told him to stop).

He asked her if she was on the pill and when she said she was on the patch, he told her that he was going to cum inside of her to mark her - which only made her cum again! when he finally came, he had Amy on her back, her legs shaking violently as they both came together - and true to his word, John dumped his seed deep up inside my girlfriend's pussy right in front of me. But shit - he didn't even lose his damn hard on! They fucked for about another 40 minutes and he came twice more. Amy was a wreck by the time we all went to bed.

I will never forget the look on her face - like she was afraid of him and in love with him all at once - the whole time they fucked. She later told me that there were no words to describe it - it was incredible but even that didn't seem enough. To my knowledge they never fucked again and Amy and I dated for about another year before we finally broke up. I always wondered if she ended up with him or some other big dick guy.

But one thing I know for sure - she NEVER fucked me like she did John and the things she said about John - the way she looked at him - and the way she was around him after that night (almost shy and meek) convinced me that a big dick makes a difference.

Amy told me that she "HAD to respect him" even if she didn't like him...and that she almost felt like he "had a right to her". So there ya go.


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 14, 2021)

sounds like a wattpad story that @TraumatisedOgre would get off to


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (May 14, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (May 14, 2021)

bro too much text and sounds pretty made up to be honest


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 14, 2021)

Amnesie back at it, tales from the mental asylum in mumbai


----------



## Cali Yuga (May 14, 2021)

gay


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (May 14, 2021)

from the basement


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (May 14, 2021)

never read amnesia threads during class


----------



## zikzog (May 14, 2021)

Can confirm, I'm John.


----------



## lutte (May 14, 2021)

So you let some guy with a horse cock fuck your gf while you wanked in the corner for 2 hours? Got it


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (May 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> So you let someone fuck your gf while you wanked in the corner for 2 hours? Got it


exactly


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (May 14, 2021)

You should’ve just left


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> So you let someone fuck your gf while you wanked in the corner for 2 hours? Got it


In Sweden wouldn’t the bull be called Abdul or Tyrone?


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (May 14, 2021)

is this a pasta


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (May 14, 2021)

cant believe i read all this crap
has to be larp jfl


----------



## lutte (May 14, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> In Sweden wouldn’t the bull be called Abdul or Tyrone?


I don’t think so Sweden is 99,9% white


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 14, 2021)

lutte said:


> I don’t think so Sweden is 99,9% white


Malmo is very white yes ngl


----------



## Mr.cope (May 14, 2021)

sounds like a larp but having a guy looking like that as a friend is just asking to be cucked
plus your dick or the redditors probably isnt 7 inches


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 14, 2021)

tales from reddit


----------



## Madhate (May 14, 2021)

at least make it believable nigger


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (May 14, 2021)

too much text

did John cuck you or you cucked him?


----------



## Deleted member 10107 (May 14, 2021)

You need to go and get checked


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (May 14, 2021)

@john2 u underrate yourself if this is true.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (May 14, 2021)

ho0ly shit if this happened exactly as described


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 14, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> ho0ly shit if this happened exactly as described


Bigger tales than salludons mewing guide


----------



## PYT (May 14, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> This was way way back before I was remotely redpilled. TBH this was the experience that made me drop out of college and search the internet for female nature and redpill shit
> 
> 
> Pic of John
> ...


Amnesia what the fuck are you doing with your life , this nigha really made a cuck erotica while trying to dickpill us


----------



## Enfant terrible (May 14, 2021)

amnesia origin story


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (May 14, 2021)

lost all kinds of respect for ur cuckold fantasizing ass smfh


----------



## Enfant terrible (May 14, 2021)

also how do you remember all these stuff in such detail thats like over 10 years ago


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 14, 2021)




----------



## MadVisionary (May 14, 2021)

That sounds like an cuckold tale
🖒-bull
🖒-cock size percentitle 99.99%
🖒-A cuck masturbating watching her boyfriend getting fucked


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (May 14, 2021)

when will this faggot kill himself even fbi is bored of this guy now


----------



## EktoPlasma (May 14, 2021)

If this tale would happen to me in real life I would go ER on them


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (May 14, 2021)

amnesia spent 2 seconds copying this erotica cuck tale


----------



## .👽. (May 14, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> amnesia spent 2 seconds copying this erotica cuck tale



Damn emnesie got busted


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 14, 2021)

So in around 2009 iPhones that were just released looked like that?
Or that a 32 year old looks like a 19 year old?


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 14, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> amnesia spent 2 seconds copying this erotica cuck tale



Ngl the texting style sounds exactly like amnesia


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (May 14, 2021)

I would be shocked if Amnesia actually got cucked
Dude prob frauding his own size w girl inches 
odds you meet a 1 in 10,000 mogger and get cucked in front of your eyes?


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (May 14, 2021)

Amnesia is a fucking faggot for posting this fake and gay cuck tale


----------



## PYT (May 14, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> amnesia spent 2 seconds copying this erotica cuck tale



Jfl at the reddit OP writing that humiliating pathetic shit just to only get 5 comments


----------



## gamma (May 14, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> I have a 7" dick


You changed the dick size from the reddit copypaste to make it more blackpilled huh? Because in the original tale It's 5.5 inches


----------



## farahanyzz (May 14, 2021)

i fapped to this


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 14, 2021)




----------



## mewcoper (May 14, 2021)

gamma said:


> You changed the dick size from the reddit copypaste to make it more blackpilled huh? Because in the original tale It's 5.5 inches


He want to warped our perception more and we are gonna more mentally fucked and more non-nt so he will have less competition.


----------



## Yliaster (May 14, 2021)

If that story happened to me ,I would of gone ER on John,Amy and the entire College Campus and every town in the nearby vicinity
within a 20 Mile radius.

ded srs


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 14, 2021)

gamma said:


> You changed the dick size from the reddit copypaste to make it more blackpilled huh? Because in the original tale It's 5.5 inches


Detective Gamma catching all the tales from the mental asylum


----------



## Deleted member 13854 (May 14, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> also how do you remember all these stuff in such detail thats like over 10 years ago


He's still traumatized from the incident.


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (May 14, 2021)

PYT said:


> Jfl at the reddit OP writing that humiliating pathetic shit just to only get 5 comments


he didn't write it either jfl this pasta is older than most users


----------



## TITUS (May 14, 2021)

Quality post.


----------



## highT (May 14, 2021)

old as fuck copy pasta saw this on misc over a decade ago


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (May 14, 2021)

you never went to college


----------



## studiocel (May 14, 2021)

so there ya go


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 14, 2021)

BWC @RealLooksmaxxer


----------



## Amnesia (May 15, 2021)

highT said:


> old as fuck copy pasta saw this on misc over a decade ago


yeah thats where i copied it from haha

and that pic of John I included in my OP was some GL guy I saw on Yubo and had to save his pics cause everyone else on that app was subhuman


----------



## Gazzamogga (May 15, 2021)

lmao u changed the original story's 5'5" to 7" 

nvm already posted


----------



## Jagged0 (May 15, 2021)

Jfl shallow the larppill


----------



## lutte (May 15, 2021)

lutte said:


> I don’t think so Sweden is 99,9% white


@turkproducer @Danish_Retard huh? Huh?


----------



## Jagged0 (May 15, 2021)

This chad is godly though needs to model


----------



## turkproducer (May 15, 2021)

lutte said:


> @turkproducer @Danish_Retard huh? Huh?









keep coping


----------



## lutte (May 15, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> View attachment 1136471
> 
> 
> 
> keep coping


----------



## turkproducer (May 15, 2021)

lutte said:


>



3.3k views

meanwhile, the reality:



gays get beaten up on the streets tbh


----------



## lutte (May 15, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> View attachment 1136471
> 
> 
> 
> keep coping


Albania is like 600 years ahead in that regard, of being invaded and converted


----------



## lutte (May 15, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> 3.3k views
> 
> meanwhile, the reality:
> 
> ...



In sweden too


----------



## Amnesia (May 15, 2021)

Jagged0 said:


> This chad is godly though needs to model


he looks good from the side, a little worse from the front


----------



## turkproducer (May 15, 2021)

@lutte keep fucking coping, these ayran stacies want my high t refugee cock


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 15, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> View attachment 1136485
> 
> 
> @lutte keep fucking coping, these ayran stacies want my high t refugee cock


Maghrebi only


----------



## RealTruecel (May 15, 2021)

take your meds


----------



## Baldingman1998 (May 15, 2021)

lutte said:


> So you let some guy with a horse cock fuck your gf while you wanked in the corner for 2 hours? Got it


Most bullshit story that I have ever heard. And even if by some miracle that it was true then the guy is a cuck which means 99.9% of men will not have this shit happen to them


----------



## Gazzamogga (May 15, 2021)

actual dickpill


----------



## lutte (May 15, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> View attachment 1136485
> 
> 
> @lutte keep fucking coping, these ayran stacies want my high t refugee cock





volcelfatcel said:


> Maghrebi only



High T Hazara cock only like @sytyl


----------



## Baldingman1998 (May 15, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> View attachment 1136500
> 
> 
> actual dickpill









PAIN


----------



## loksr (May 15, 2021)

Tbh I appreciate that the larp keeps the size at “almost 10 inches” to stay somewhat in line with lpsg.com


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 20, 2021)

fuck this dude , he literally made me so pissed off thinking im not safe even after being 6 psl

then i find its a reddit larp


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 20, 2021)

i literally thought it was over for a second , go fuck yourself @Amnesia 

fucking attention hungry autist forum rotter


----------



## Deleted member 13936 (May 24, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> This was way way back before I was remotely redpilled. TBH this was the experience that made me drop out of college and search the internet for female nature and redpill shit
> 
> 
> Pic of John
> ...


----------



## DrunkenSailor (May 24, 2021)

In reality “Amy” and OP reversed roles if u know what i mean


----------



## faggotchadlite (May 28, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> In reality “Amy” and OP reversed roles if u know what i mean


can u explain the joke to me?


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jun 3, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> can u explain the joke to me?


Maybe later when your iq++


----------



## faggotchadlite (Jun 3, 2021)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Maybe later when your iq++


just tell me


----------



## Edgar (Jun 5, 2021)

Bookmarked


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> This was way way back before I was remotely redpilled. TBH this was the experience that made me drop out of college and search the internet for female nature and redpill shit
> 
> 
> Pic of John
> ...


Sounds like a NTR story. Based ngl


----------



## Lmao (Aug 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> he looks good from the side, a little worse from the front
> 
> 
> View attachment 1136479
> ...


he has a few mm of underbite which kind of makes his jaw look weird


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Nov 10, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I opened my eyes and saw John standing righ tin front of Amy with a HUGE fucking bulge in his pants - just inches from her face. The room was so quiet you could have heard a pin drop.
> 
> He just stood there and I could feel her hand tremble and hear her breathing quicken. when she slowly looked up at him, almost in awe and respect, I could feel my heart start to pound in my chest. Then she softly whispered "ohhhhhhhhhhh" as she gingerly reached up to brush her finger tips across that massive knot in his pants. When she touched it, it throbbed - fuck I could see it throb thorugh his pants - Amy just gasped again and looked up at him.


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Nov 10, 2022)

s


----------

